# New Finecast And Necrons!



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Check it out

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

Would love to post pics but Im looking over every necron!

KK new finecast first


















































Necrons!

















































































































































































Good news flayed ones are failcast, cost more money and uglier enjoy.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

eh... not completely impressed with Finecast honestly BUT the plastic sets look good. Thanks for putting this up


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Lubacca said:


> eh... not completely impressed with Finecast honestly BUT the plastic sets look good. Thanks for putting this up


Pretty much feel the same way

Its progress though


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From everything I am hearing they have fixed the issues that they had with the initial batch. I am kinda excited about the new necrons.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

im fine withe the finecasts, nothing really special, but im glade they are moving away from the pewter. it will make customizing models for your army easyier, let alon pin/tacking things together as you paint.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a big question for you guys! I'm looking to begin an Eldar army soon as my next project and so I was wondering if you think the finecast release of a lot of their units means they won't be receiving a resculpt come next edition? If they will just be resculpted then I'm hesitant to sink a lot of money on finecast fire dragons and the like. Are there any other models that have been released in finecast, but changed soon after?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Dunno about you guys, but I'm pretty happy about resin C'tan and the 2e lord.

I had a "Wugga-ja-wha?" moment when I noticed Deathmarks and Immortals are the same kit... This opens up opportunities...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't get too concerned about it. Most of the Eldar line aren't that old and look pretty fantastic. The Scorpions, Banshees, Dragons, Hawks, and Reapers all look fantastic and probably shouldn't be changed any time soon. That's not to say that you should buy all of those. I won't recommend Hawks or Reapers to anyone that isn't completely prepared for them, but they still look good.

Its that Wraithguard aren't Finecasted yet that has me excited. Those and the Phoenix Lords seem in the biggest need for a model update to me.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little at the sight of the new Flayed Ones.

I'm not big on this whole "finecast" fad, but most of the new Necron models are seriously impressive. It's about time they got some more cool, eldritch heavy weaponry/vehicles, rather than the single moving brick they had before. Also, the classic Necron Lord continues to crack me up with his stubby arms and fat little legs.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

daxxglax said:


> Also, the classic Necron Lord continues to crack me up with his stubby arms and fat little legs.


That as it may be, Finecast really does emphasize the old sculpts weren't so terrible. I mean, do you see the other Lords having inscriptions on their staff and robes?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

It almost looks like they don't plan to rewrite Codex: Eldar any time soon. I am excited for Sicarius because I like his pose but finecast will make it easier to cut all that smurf shit off!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

daxxglax said:


> I'm not big on this whole "finecast" fad.


Fad implies that it is going to go away, Finecast is here to stay.

Just because they were swapped to Finecast does not mean they are not going to get a resculpt. Warpspiders really need to be done as well.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well i haven't been this excited about a release since my beloved SW's but looking at some of those Necron characters makes me want to start a xenos army for the first time in my gaming life!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the release of fine cast for an army does not alter what GW to plan to resculpt for a codex, the dark eldar had metal models for an entire month before they switched to fine cast and many of the eldar sculpts are still awesome and i hate to say it are unlikely to be resculpted anyway because they simply dont need it, they dont have weapon options or a secondry unit type within the box and all the aspects are very different looking so they will always be in small fine cast units as the eldar range does not sell very well as it has a reputation for being difficult to use and hard to paint well.

Im personally hoping we see some platic wraithguard but with a close combat option included in the box or a close combat version of wraithguard like the old ghost warriors from back in the day, people have rumoured a recut falcon but im not convinced,I would like to see some completely new units and some resculpted pheonix lords, the avatar could use a plastic kit with more weapon options and maybe some craft world iconography ? aircraft would be useful,and obviously fill in the gaps like warlocks on bikes or scrap them from the codex.

But to echo what Djinn says , fine cast isnt a fad and the last two batches i have purchased have been awesome,they have been crisp and clean and amazing detail, and almost zero air bubbles, i cant say 100% clear of air bubbles because its resin and it happens, even with FW resin you get the odd one and flash and warping.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I think I will go ahead and dive into the Eldar now then and pick up some finecast fire dragons soon. I think I will avoid the wraithguard and jetbikes though since I'm hoping for plastic for the first and a resculpt for the second (compared to reaver jetbikes they blow imo).


----------



## Hyde (Oct 29, 2011)

Bring us Necrons!!!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> I have a big question for you guys! I'm looking to begin an Eldar army soon as my next project and so I was wondering if you think the finecast release of a lot of their units means they won't be receiving a resculpt come next edition? If they will just be resculpted then I'm hesitant to sink a lot of money on finecast fire dragons and the like. Are there any other models that have been released in finecast, but changed soon after?


The eldar, particularly the Aspect Warriors, have remained the same since pretty much the very first release in the 90s. For the last Codex release the AWs got resculpts, and they were virtually identical to the old ones, just with more positions. The plastic Guardians were almost identical to the old metal ones. The only thing likely to get a full overhaul is the jetbike. These are Jez Goodwins babies, and are unlikely to see huge alterations.

Of course, I could be wrong. But then, dogs could rain from the sky too :wink:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Also some stuff in the new white dwarf, all limited edition - A "pro" brush set, with two high quality Kolinsky Sable brushes, a metal tin to hold 8 brushes in total,and some thinner which can be used to make paints thin for glazing. £31

An 'Eavy Metal Masterclass book £18

Two new army cases, one brown with the 40k logo, one green with the fantasy logo, same price as the current ones.

Some special edition dice clearish dice, blue, red, clear, yellow and green (which I'm going to get for my Skaven. Warpstone!) £4.10

And some army sets, Space Marines, Dark Eldar, High Elfs and Skaven, which are £130, and seem to save around £50 - £60 (at least for the two fantasy ones)


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

For £31 I'm guessing you don't get many paints, and I just use pure methanol to thin my GW paints. If it's dire straights I crack out the Tamiya acrylic thinners, which is actually as thick as two-part epoxy, but thins up paint like magic.

The 'Eavy Metal book might be worth looking into though...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You want a good painting book grab the FW Masterclass book. Really nice painting book for vehicles. I am curious about the new GW brushes. I might have to order a size 1 and put it through the test against my series 7.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the news, I have a necron army and I love it but I really don't like space Khemri.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

alien said:


> Thanks for the news, I have a necron army and I love it but I really don't like space Khemri.


Well from the sounds of it the Necrons have become more like the Tomb Kings now. Ancient Necron Dynasties ruled over by powerful Overlords and their Courts rising up to reconquer the galaxy from the younger races that risen up during their slumber is very much in the vein as the Tomb Kings save in one regard. The TK are a more grey race, sitting in between the forces of Order and Destruction in WFB while the Necrons are firmly a dark race bent entirely on conquering and enslaving all the galaxy. Surprisingly despite the Codex being a Matt Ward affair I'm actually largely pleased with what I've read so far in the GW in regards to their new fluff. It maybe a major reconstruction of the Necrons, throwing far more into the Necrons themselves but I feel that so far that they've really fleshed out the soulless, metal skeletons. The one thing I both like and dislike though is how they've changed the C'tan. On the one hand I've never liked that you could field two actual Gods in the TT. Realistically if they were truly the powerful Star Gods they are the other players would be hard pressed to stand against them. Making the Nightbringer and Deceiver shards of these powerful beings, not unlike the Avatar of Khaine, is what I consider a big improvement. However I'm not impressed with _how_ the C'tan ended up like that. The Necrons turning on them and defeating them is just little bit too much.

That aside I'm excited for the release just to get a hold of the Codex and it's fluff.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Pro brush set, not pro paint set, sorry!


----------



## MarshalMathis (Aug 29, 2010)

In my humble opinion finecast is just as good as the metal stuff and YAY NECRONS+C'TAN WOO


----------

